Ask HN: Is UI/UX important for MVP launch? - teapot01
======
brudgers
One way of thinking about it [from YC]:
[http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/01/minimum-viable-
prod...](http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/01/minimum-viable-product-
process/)

------
teapot01
I have been building a small app and I want to launch but I am continually
unhappy with the aesthetics. I know enough to do a basic design but my focus
is mostly backend.

Do I launch the product early and then work on UI or do I spend time on UI and
delay the launch?

~~~
ramtatatam
Usual users buy with their eyes. Yup, functionality may be missing but if it
looks great people will still come back just because the thing looks nice.

Having said that - of course everything depends on your intended audience.

------
godskind
It depends on your audience and the competitive options. If solving a unique
problem for highly technical users you may be able to address UX later. If
your audience are consumers then the experience is everything...almost.

